# Anyone making Aftermarket teryx4 axles?



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

My buddy has 28" terminators on his teryx 4 and each time out he has snapped an axle on it. First time out the front left. Second time out the rear left then the next time out the front left yet again. He is about to sell the tires or upgrade the axles. Any have leads on bigger axles for this yet or is it still too early yet?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im sure anyone can make one, all you need to know is the right length.

Turner, Cobra, Rhino, gorilla


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Y wnt axles off a t2 work thought the suspension and axles where the same

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I talked to outkast about a lift for one ( I'm thinking real hard on a T4 over a rzr) but Jody told me that no one is making axles for em yet. Said that cobra is in the process of it now thou. This a week ago so might have something by now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone has to be making them b/c I've seen some with big catvos lifts so.....


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

I just shot catvos an email. I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## EasyE1986 (May 22, 2013)

The 3 in catvos uses the stock axles. ive been looking aswell with no luck. Havent broke any axles yet though


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

My buddy has broken 3 axles with 28" silverbacks so far. Dealer covered them and he just broke another this past weekend. Needless to say he is rolling 3wd now lol. They are like 600 a pop from the dealer.


----------



## EasyE1986 (May 22, 2013)

Im on 29.5 laws and have had 33terms and about to put 31 laws. My buddy has 31 laws also. Hope to have better luck then you bud. Is he heavy on the throttle or does he have the diff lock in when the axles brake


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

bud light sponsered teryx4. Very heavy on the throttle lol


----------



## EasyE1986 (May 22, 2013)

Usually how it is lol


----------

